# The Bell Tree hits 1.5 million posts!!!



## Justin (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey folks!

Just now, we hit a pretty big milestone. What's that? We hit 1.5 million posts! I gotta say, that's pretty cool. In fact, over 100,000 of those posts were just in the month of July 2013. So obviously we're growing quite a bit here which is awesome.







On that note though, I'm curious. If you're a new member here within the last few months, how did you find TBT? Feel free to post in here. Also for everyone: If there were any improvements you'd make to the forum, what would they be?

Finally, feel free to just celebrate in general here!

_PSSST! The first 50 users to click on this link will get a special celebration bonus!_

Looks like we're out of bonuses!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 30, 2013)

Woo!

Congrats everyone, and thank you for being a part of our community!


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

What I want to know is who the 1.5 millionth poster is :O

Lol are we allowed to post here? 

Edit: Ok, I thought I was posting in a sticky or something lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 30, 2013)

You're welcome. ;D


----------



## Horus (Jul 30, 2013)

Did we miss a million? 1.5 seems odd


----------



## Trundle (Jul 30, 2013)

Woo, I somehow managed to decide to check the forum at this exact time
Good job errybody


----------



## radical6 (Jul 30, 2013)

i'm glad! congratulations!

i actually saw this forum ages ago when city folk came out. i was an ACC member. all i heard about bell tree back then was that it was mean or something. when acnl came out, i went back to ACC. didn't see any big changes so i left. but then i remembered about bell tree so yeah

wished i joined back then because everyone here is pretty cool and very nice!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2013)

Improvements/suggestions here 

What was the 1.5 millionth post? But yeah, awesome milestone!


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol



> Redeem:
> 
> "Batofara used 1-5MILLIONPOSTS"



---

Edit: But I kinda feel like we should get like an hourly (or 2-3 hourly? lol) post bonus for bells
I dunno, nothing crazy, maybe like an extra 5-10 bells.

And there should be more things in the shop. Not sure, but I know there's some people with ideas

These things would encourage people to be more active at different parts of the day, rather than just coming on once a day.

Oh, and the lottery makes no sense to me. Just saying xD


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

I was wondering what that link did! Super neat, Justin!  Thanks! 
And congrats TBT! Here's to another 1.5 million posts! 

As a new member (well, since the end of May), I've found the forum to be a rather nice place to be  
I especially like the new wifi rating thing on re-tail. The people here are super nice! 

(I just wish the TBT marketplace was a bit more lively).

Edit: I want moar cake in the shop. Like chocolate, or strawberry!! And more random collectibles lol maybe a monthly collectable?

Edit 2: Or shop sales! Like new things at different times of the day or a discount on random days xD Or even things to celebrate ingame events (like the bugoff, or something).


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

The reason the TBT marketplace is so empty is that it's pretty hard to get bells on this forum (2 bells per post )

Also, there's almost no incentive in the first place to get bells x.x

So, when it's hard to get bells and there's no reason to get them either, it's a pretty bad combination

If it was easier to earn bells (not that much easier, but gain more bells for being more active rather than spamming up the whole forum) and if there was actually a reason to get bells, the marketplace would be very lively

----

Ohhhh, this is the best thing ever for this kind of forum. What if we could collect and trade villagers??? We could purchase random villagers using bells, and we could trade eachother for the villagers that we like. The more popular ones like Kid Cat and Octavian would be rarer.

I'm not sure what you could do with them, but you should be able to display them in your profile or a few beside your posts.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 30, 2013)

We actually had a thing a long time ago where we tried to make trading cards based on members and staff. lol


With either the villagers or the members, trading cards are a neat idea and a nice way of getting some use out of the shop. If it's possible at all I'd be interested to see something like that.


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2013)

Actually, you're given Bells depending on the length of your post as well.  But anyway, I won't specifically comment on anything yet, but there are some fabulous ideas in here that we'll look into.


----------



## windfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Batofara said:


> The reason the TBT marketplace is so empty is that it's pretty hard to get bells on this forum (2 bells per post )
> 
> Also, there's almost no incentive in the first place to get bells x.x
> 
> ...



Yeah, I definitely agree! Making bells on the forum is pretty much the complete opposite of how easy it is in-game. I like seeing creativity (and lol right now the TBT marketplace is pretty much just my board and your board that are even semi-active selling-wise). I like how the "Clash of the New Leaves" contests brought about some creativity amongst members, but I'd love to see something more permanent in inspiring creativity in the marketplace.  Edit: guess that would be the museum thread lol. 

On a really random note I don't really get how Octavian is so popular xD He's in my town and he kinda...bothers me.



Prof Gallows said:


> We actually had a thing a long time ago where we tried to make trading cards based on members and staff. lol
> 
> 
> With either the villagers or the members, trading cards are a neat idea and a nice way of getting some use out of the shop. If it's possible at all I'd be interested to see something like that.



Oh wow, trading cards sounds like such a cool idea :O But with 300+ characters, how would you implement it in the shop? :/ I do like the idea though!

Edit: You could sell cards at random times of the day :O Make the shop randomly restock different characters and people could swap/trade cards in the marketplace!


----------



## Batofara (Jul 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> We actually had a thing a long time ago where we tried to make trading cards based on members and staff. lol
> 
> 
> With either the villagers or the members, trading cards are a neat idea and a nice way of getting some use out of the shop. If it's possible at all I'd be interested to see something like that.



XD What? Lol

Well, that'd be a little odd for the newer member since they wouldn't be interested at all xD

But villagers are perfect for this :O And there's over 300 of them, making it even better. You can turn it into pokemon xD Except they can't battle... Lol

Edit: I'm pretty sure there will be quite a few people willing to help out in making the trading cards if we're given some sort of template and guidelines to follow in making them


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> We actually had a thing a long time ago where we tried to make trading cards based on members and staff. lol
> 
> 
> With either the villagers or the members, trading cards are a neat idea and a nice way of getting some use out of the shop. If it's possible at all I'd be interested to see something like that.



I remember that! It'd be cool to see those return again. 

Awesome that we hit 1.5 million posts! Hooray for everyone, onto the next post!


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 31, 2013)

This trading card thing sounds cool but I'm not sure how it would work. I definitely agree that we need something new in the shop, so we could at least try the trading cards again. 

Hooray for TBT! I bet we can get 2 million within another year.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 31, 2013)

This is definitely the best animal crossing forum going. I have quite a lot of bells but that's just because i have no life over the summer before college starts lol.
I have the fifth most bells on the forum, which is crazy


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 31, 2013)

Justin said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Just now, we hit a pretty big milestone. What's that? We hit 1.5 million posts! I gotta say, that's pretty cool. In fact, over 100,000 of those posts were just in the month of July 2013. So obviously we're growing quite a bit here which is awesome.
> 
> ...


I think the TBT ABD interest rate should be a lot more than 0.1%.

@Gizmodo, you have the sixth most Bells actually.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 31, 2013)

I've joined in january, and I have to say, this is the best forum I've been on so far. Believe me, I've been on a lot of forums. The members are kind and respectful, which is also a huge plus. Congrats TBT, on to the next 1,5 milion!


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 31, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I think the TBT ABD interest rate should be a lot more than 0.1%.



Jeremy is trying to keep us poor...


----------



## Mino (Jul 31, 2013)

I remember we used to have party threads every 1000 posts... meaning we'd have needed 3 per day during the last month.

That's... impressive. I wonder how much it will drop off as New Leaf's lifespan wears on.


----------



## Snow (Jul 31, 2013)

Hooray for everyone!

How I came here -- I was on ACC for the GC version, then started drifting during WW. For CF I really didn't go online at all. When NL came out I went back to ACC but didn't feel super-comfortable there and started looking around -- I already followed Justin's blog so decided to check out the forum and liked what I saw. 

I can't think of too many improvements I would want -- I would like it if the shop items were stocked better though. More stock to begin with, and restocks when they run out. 

That 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















 is just taunting me!!


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 31, 2013)

WOO!
Well done everybody!!!


----------



## Sean4 (Jul 31, 2013)

Gratz! Glad I could be part of it, I found TBT by just looking up "Animal crossing new leaf forums" First site if I remember correctly!


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 31, 2013)

Snow said:


> How I came here -- I was on ACC for the GC version, then started drifting during WW. For CF I really didn't go online at all. When NL came out I went back to ACC but didn't feel super-comfortable there and started looking around -- I already followed Justin's blog so decided to check out the forum and liked what I saw.



It seems like we have gotten a lot of traffic from ACC of former members who don't like it now. I've never been on ACC to see how it is, but I'm happy for the activity here. Now we just have to wait for Nintendo to make a Wii U version...


----------



## Keenan (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool stuff. It's amazing how much activity has picked up since New Leaf came out. I knew it would, but I wasn't expecting this much. Hopefully activity will stay high for a while.


----------



## Joe (Jul 31, 2013)

WOOOOOO 1.5 MILLION!


----------



## Justin (Jul 31, 2013)

Mino said:


> I remember we used to have party threads every 1000 posts... meaning we'd have needed 3 per day during the last month.
> 
> That's... impressive. I wonder how much it will drop off as New Leaf's lifespan wears on.



Haha yeah, I remember that. It's kind of crazy when you put it that way.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 31, 2013)

Justin said:


> Haha yeah, I remember that. It's kind of crazy when you put it that way.


Would you be able to up The Bell Tree's ABD interest rate to something like 5% Justin?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, I really want to get some more interest.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 31, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would you be able to up The Bell Tree's ABD interest rate to something like 5% Justin?



No. It's to remain at what it is.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 31, 2013)

If we can't have a higher interest rate, could Jeremy stock up the Shop soon? There's not much to buy there after things are sold out.


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

Kippla said:


> If we can't have a higher interest rate, could Jeremy stock up the Shop soon? There's not much to buy there after things are sold out.



I agree! I kinda want to buy a purple mailbox, but it's sold out xD


----------



## Justin (Jul 31, 2013)

Just added 5 stock to the Purple Mailbox. Better em while they last. 



JasonBurrows said:


> Would you be able to up The Bell Tree's ABD interest rate to something like 5% Justin?



No. We're not going to reward people with 5% for clicking a button every 24 hours, lol.


----------



## windfall (Jul 31, 2013)

Justin said:


> Just added 5 stock to the Purple Mailbox. Better em while they last.




Awww yeah just got a purple mailbox. Thanks 8DDD


----------



## Spontida (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats TBT!


Has anyone else noticed that the forum title change is 1 bells each?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Spontida said:


> Congrats TBT!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the forum title change is 1 bells each?


You mean the username title? Yeah, I heard they were going to become really cheap because if you changed the color, the title would glitch back.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 2, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> You mean the username title? Yeah, I heard they were going to become really cheap because if you changed the color, the title would glitch back.



Actually, it was if you edited your profile. Someone found a way around it, but it's easier to just make them affordable.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 5, 2013)

Holy crap, I remember when TBT was founded shortly after Nintendo cracked down on the sharing of FC's back when Animal Crossing Wild World was released for the DS. I kinda miss the old days of Camp Hyrule and the folks from NOA talking with the community on a daily basis. Imagine if Nintendo didn't crack down and TBT would have been a gardening business instead of a community?


----------

